# Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!



## Semme (26. März 2010)

*Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem flachen und allgemein kleinen Lüfter für ein AMD Phenom II X4 945 (95W).

Unten hab ich mal drei Bilder mit dem "Platzangebot" gemacht. Hab kp wie man die hier einbindet.(bitte antworten )



Also max. 4,5-5cm hoch. Seitlich darf er auch nicht so lang/breit sein. Sockel ist, wie ihr sicher schon erkannt habt, ein AM2+ bzw. AM3er...

Hab schonmal einen rausgesucht: Guckst du flach!

Das Problem: der geht nur bis 65W. Meint ihr das kann man mit einem besseren 80mm Fan rausholen? Ich jetzt auch nicht so der Hardcorezocker, aber so auf ner Lan soll mir der nicht abstürzen oder gar Schlimmeres.

Und bitte keinen Fragen wie: Kauf dir nen anderes Case, bla bla bla. Es bleibt alles so wie es ist! Ich brauche nur einen flachen Lüfter!

MfG Semme.....by Modfriends


----------



## PIXI (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

hi,
ich habe gerade beim stöbern den "Zalman VF-2000" entdeckt, schau dir den mal an...

gruß PIX


----------



## shoon (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Mir fällt zurzeit der Scythe Big Shuriken ein, weiss aber jetzt nicht 100%ig, ob er bei dir passt, kannst ihn dir ja mal ansehen.

mfg shoon


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Vllt. findest Du hier etwas passendes, habe mal die Höhe auf 50 mm begrenzt, um die Auswahl etwas zu vergrößeren: CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Evtl. hast Du mit den Lüftern noch etwas Spielraum und kannst die Auswahl sogar auf eine Höhe von über 50 mm ausweiten (CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland). Da wäre dann, wie schon von shoon genannt, der Shuriken eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Semme (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Den Zalman VF-2000 hatte ich auch schon entdeckt und finde den eig ganz gut wenn nur nicht die schreckliche blaue Belauchtung da wäre! weiß einer ob man die leds ausschlaten kann oder auf brutale weise raus reissen kann? und reicht der für meinen 945


----------



## Henninges (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

alternativ würde ich ne wakü empfehlen, wenn du die kohle dafür investiern möchtest...allerdings weiss ich nicht wie klein dein case ist...


----------



## PIXI (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

^^super idee
@te: wie siehts vom platz her für einen "corsair h50" aus?

gruß PIX


----------



## Henninges (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

nja,...hauptsache er hat platz für einen 120er lüffi...wenn nicht, ist essig mit dem h50...


----------



## PIXI (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

^^jop da muss er halt mal nachschauen...

vielleicht würde auch sowas hier gehen...
heise online-Preisvergleich: SilverStone Nitrogon NT01-E Evolution (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) / Deutschland

gruß PIX


----------



## Chris_ (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 64 GT


----------



## Henninges (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

der ist aber 65mm hoch...


----------



## Semme (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

hmm für ne wäku hab  ich auch kein platz. da müsste dann ja nen radiator und ne pumpe rein...zu groß.

son lüfter der in die höhe wächst aber dafür nicht so breit ist ist garnicht mal so schlecht.

kennt ihr noch so ein..sollte auch nicht zu hoch sein!

edit: wie genau funkt das eig mit dem corsair h50? ist in den schläuchen wasser? oder was?


----------



## Healrox (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Wie hoch ist denn "zu hoch"?
Selbst der Scythe Big Shuriken ist fast 6cm hoch und dazu noch 12x12 cm in der Fläche.
Bei dem, was du willt, kommt du ja nur mit nem Grafikkartenühler aus.
Oder du nimmst RICHTIG Geld in die Hand und holt dir den RESERATOR 1 V2 : ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::

WaKü wo quasi nur das, was gekühlt würd, im Gehäuse ist. Resavoir, Radiator und Pumpe sind extern.
Alles, was du nicht brauchst (VGA- und Northbridgecooling) kannst du ja "Kurzschließen". Allerdings bist du da halt mit 200€ dabei.


----------



## Henninges (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*



Semme schrieb:


> hmm für ne wäku hab ich auch kein platz. da müsste dann ja nen radiator und ne pumpe rein...zu groß. wie genau funkt das eig mit dem corsair h50? ist in den schläuchen wasser? oder was?


 
da ist ein kühlmittel drin und an platz brauchst du nur einen 120mm ausschnitt für den lüfter der die wärme abführt...ansich genial...


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Der Scythe Big Shuriken ist ein guter Kühler und ist 58 mm hoch. Ich weiß nicht ob der passen wird. Bei wenig Platz ist die H50 das beste aber wenn du kein Platz für die Radi hast kannst du das auch vergessen.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Der Corsair H50 braucht glaube ich auch 57 mm Platz. Genau wie dieser hier:

Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm


----------



## Semme (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge, aber die sind alle zu groß. Guckt euch mal die Bilder an.


Was ist denn jetzt mit dem: SilverStone NT07-AM2 CPU Kühler für Socket AM2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kann ich da nicht nen andern Lüfter drauf machen und damit den 945 kühlen?


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Würde ich nicht empfehlen da das Ding nur bis 65W ausgelegt ist.
Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## akaEmpty (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

bei caseking gibt's nen cpu-kühler-finder. dadurch bin ich z.b. auf diesen thermaltake gestoßen


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Der schaut perfekt aus  gibt leider nicht so viele Tests dazu im Internet.


----------



## püschi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche flachen CPU Lüfter!*

Oder der Scythe (Big) Shuriken.

Kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken


----------

